# Shoes for flat pedals?



## 00Garza (Nov 15, 2013)

Seems my knees strongly dislike being clipped in. Anyone ride flats? If so, any shoe recommendation? I'm guessing regular sneakers will be way to flexy.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

If your knees are talking when you're clipped in, then your cleat placement is probably wrong. By any chance are you pigeon toed or duck footed? What type of clipless pedals did you try? Have you tried Shimano SPD mountain bike pedals? They have greater float than most road pedals. It is also fairly easy to point the cleat more inward or outward in order to compensate for someone who is either pigeon toed or duck footed. That way, your knees aren't trying to turn in an unnatural direction.

However, if you have really decided to go back to flats, sneakers work. I have a mountain bike with pedals that are clipless on one side and flats on the other. I ride flats on casual rail trail rides where it's more about the scenery. Nothing wrong with sneakers as long as laces are short enough so they don't get caught in anything.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

00Garza said:


> Seems my knees strongly dislike being clipped in. Anyone ride flats? If so, any shoe recommendation? I'm guessing regular sneakers will be way to flexy.


I only ride platforms. My shoe of choice is generally Teva sandals. When the weather gets colder Nikes usually.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

for me, it's onitsuka tiger mexico 66.

they're cool, light, and slipper-like to slide into clips easily.

the laced variety. new on ebay.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

How about mountain bike shoes? Many of them come with an insert where the cleat would be mounted so they have a full sole making them ideal for platform pedals. They are a cycling shoe so the sole will be stiffer than sneakers but can still be walked in. Something without an aggressive sole.

My wife does this and is pleased with the results. She is using a Specialized shoe.

Find Mountain Bike Shoes: The Best Cycling Shoes From Performance Bike


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

When I ride my one bike with flats, I usually just wear a pair of Sketchers low-sole sneakers.


----------



## dlb1918 (Jun 4, 2016)

For stiff soles, try Five Ten's cycling shoes. Chrome and DZR may also make shoes with stiff soles.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

I have flats on all my bikes except my "true" road bike, I've got frogs on there for the float and because I have a box full of them. 

Five tens are the absolute best if you want maximum grip, this is assuming you're running decent flat pedals with steel pins, which you should be. In many ways, with this combo, you are locked in to the pedal except when pulling perpendicular to the face of the pedal, there is zero float and you can pull through enough of the stroke that it feels very similar to being clipped in. One advantage over being truly clipped in is that you can vary your foot position forward and aft throughout your ride, spreading the load over different muscle groups to a degree. 

The new five ten freerider pro is a good shoe and the Aescent is popular with tourers. 

Since Adidas owns five ten, they also have a few trail running shoes with stealth rubber soles. Vibram and Continental are also making sticky rubber that several companies use for their riding shoes.


----------



## 00Garza (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Looking to get some Race Face chester's and some Five Tens. I've tried adjusting cleat position and had my fit looked at. Still no solving the knee issues. This is basically my last resort.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

00Garza said:


> Thanks everyone. Looking to get some Race Face chester's and some Five Tens. I've tried adjusting cleat position and had my fit looked at. Still no solving the knee issues. This is basically my last resort.


What did you base your cleat adjustment on and who looked at your fit?


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

00Garza said:


> Thanks everyone. Looking to get some Race Face chester's and some Five Tens. I've tried adjusting cleat position and had my fit looked at. Still no solving the knee issues. This is basically my last resort.


These look a little better than the Chesters, thinner is preferable, it's easier to flip thicker pedals rake and your shins. 

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/oneup-composite-pedals-review.html

I also really like these for the money, I have a pair. You can usually buy them on Fleabay for @$35

http://www.xpedo.com/products/pedals/platform/144/spry


----------



## ra21benj (Sep 29, 2015)

00Garza said:


> Seems my knees strongly dislike being clipped in. Anyone ride flats? If so, any shoe recommendation? I'm guessing regular sneakers will be way to flexy.


My road bike pedals are MKS Sylvan Stream and my mountain bike has Shimano Saint PD-MX80. 
I wear Puma Drift Cat driving shoes when riding both bikes. The sole isn't thick, but I like to feel some feedback from the pedals.


----------

